# The Stupidity of DirecTV Customer Service



## GregZ (May 27, 2008)

One of my receivers (HR21) was having problems. The picture was jittery and then it would
start the Scanning Disc, Repairing Errors mode. After repairing the errors it would still have
the video problems and then go back into the "Scanning Disk" mode.
I called DirecTV and had to go through the standard irritating phone menu just to get to
a real person. After about 1/2 hour of "troubleshooting" she informed me that my disc drive
errors must be caused by a fluctuating satellite signal. I told her I had problems believing
that a weak satellite signal could cause hard drive errors. She started getting rather rude,
insisting she was an expert and we needed to do further troubleshooting.
Luckily, I have the protection plan so I informed her I just wanted my free receiver upgrade.
She reluctantly sent one to me insisting that it probably wouldn't fix my problem.
Of course, it did solve the problem.
Now, the real fun starts. The new receiver came with an envelope to return the card
but didn't have a return label for returning the old receiver. I called DirecTV customer
service again, went through the ridiculous menu again just to ask what to do with
the old receiver. I was told that DirecTV only needed the card back and that I could go
ahead and recycle the old receiver. That was 2 1/2 weeks ago.
I just received an email today from DirecTV informing me that my receiver recovery
kit is on the way and should be here by February 4.
It is a good thing that I have 17 years of experience dealing with DirecTV stupidity.
I anticipated something like this happening and held on to the old receiver.
I'm sure I would have been billed for the receiver if I had recycled it.
I have to wonder if this has happened to some of their customers.
Does anyone know if there is a way to contact someone higher up in DirecTV to
let them know my story, or can we only deal with the lower level dummies
(and their equally useless supervisors).
Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## Bambler (May 31, 2006)

Share your story on DirecTV's facebook page if all else fails. They'll either escalate it and you'll get some attention or delete your comments.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

I did a protection plan upgrade in July. My upgrade included 1 HD DVR and 4 HD receivers. The order was placed on on June 28 with an install of July 5th. I received by FEDEX 2 HD DVR, 8 VD receivers. I figured I would wait till the install thinking the installer would use 1 set and I could have the installer take the other set with a receipt given to me. Installer comes and brings another set of receivers and begins install. He informs me his work order says to bring equipment. Ok I will make arrangements to have receivers returned. After everything is installed I call DTV to return receivers. CSR takes information and says they will send labels. 2 weeks later no labels. Called again and CSR says same thing. 3 times I had to call. I only got labels to return 1 set of receivers. Now on 2/1/2014 I have a set of receivers still here. I guess they don't want them. I think I will now try to activate some of the receivers for the oldest ones. 

Ed


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

DirecTV seems to be in transition of what STBs they still want back.

The HR21 is one these where you'll currently get different replies.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I was told by a CSR they don't want HR22's but do want HR21's back. They are supposed to be sending me a box, but we will see.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Phil T said:


> I was told by a CSR they don't want HR22's but do want HR21's back. They are supposed to be sending me a box, but we will see.


And yet, a few months ago, the status of my HR21 was switched from LEASED to OWN.

As I stated, there is no solid data coming down from whoever makes the decision on which equipment is being remove from inventory. When you get two different answers from higher up, don't expect your average worker to have the correct info.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a way to contact someone higher up in DirecTV to
let them know my story, or can we only deal with the lower level dummies
(and their equally useless supervisors).

You can go to their website and submit an email. https://support.directv.com/app/ask/. But I'd tone down your vent a bit -- calling their process stupid or referring to their CSRs a dummies might not get you as favorable a response and you want.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Or contact the SVP of Customer Care, Ed Balcerzak. I'd use that as the last resort though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Or contact the SVP of Customer Care, Ed Balcerzak. I'd use that as the last resort though.


I knew that was coming. I dont see the need here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

This is a really ugly side of DirecTV that they haven't done a darn thing to fix. They got me 12 years ago on an HR10-250 (the TiVO unit). Charged me $999 for the replacement that "I didn't send" (thankfully I had the FedEx receipt from when I dropped it off). Even then, they refused to give me back my money - instead they credited it to my account because "their system couldn't process refunds".

I tried for weeks, but gave up. Didn't want to switch because I didn't want to go with Comcast.

If they pulled that baloney today with me, I'd be gone the next day.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Or contact the SVP of Customer Care, Ed Balcerzak. I'd use that as the last resort though.


What happened to Ellen Filipiak?



peds48 said:


> I knew that was coming. I dont see the need here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You might not, but DirecTV posts on their web site that if you've contacted customer care and need more help or clarification, contact the SVP of Customer Care.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

trh said:


> What happened to Ellen Filipiak?
> 
> You might not, but DirecTV posts on their web site that if you've contacted customer care and need more help or clarification, contact the SVP of Customer Care.


No idea, neither of their linkedin profiles have been updated, but DirecTV's site says it's not Ellen anymore. He used to be VP of Finance.

Exactly. Besides, as we all know, you really aren't contacting a svp. It's really being handled by CSRs at a higher level.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

And that's why they should have D.I.R.T style Directv forum reps, not only forum help but Directv website chat. and not only for potentialy new subs trying to sign up, not everybody knows about this forum.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> This is a really ugly side of DirecTV that they haven't done a darn thing to fix. They got me 12 years ago on an HR10-250 (the TiVO unit). Charged me $999 for the replacement that "I didn't send" (thankfully I had the FedEx receipt from when I dropped it off). Even then, they refused to give me back my money - instead they credited it to my account because "their system couldn't process refunds".
> 
> I tried for weeks, but gave up. Didn't want to switch because I didn't want to go with Comcast.
> 
> If they pulled that baloney today with me, I'd be gone the next day.


There is a lot I can understand. That isn't one. They could refund you we all know its possible. What a load of bs. Not to mention how on earth you even had a lease hr10. I am surprised you found one left once the lessening program had begun.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

There seems to be quite a bit of confusion / contradiction to what the CSRs tell customers about returns. It sounds like there might be more than one place in their computer system to get an answer and depending on where they look is what they tell you. I ran into this situation with AT&T on my phone once in the last couple of years.

Never get rid of your old receiver if they tell you they do not want it back.
Ask them to send you an email stating they do not want it back.
Watch your bills to see that a charge for it does not show up there.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> And that's why they should have D.I.R.T style Directv forum reps, not only forum help but Directv website chat. and not only for potentialy new subs trying to sign up, not everybody knows about this forum.


I have seen reports from folks that have had chats over at the DirecTV website.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The reason IMO I don't think this warrants the use of SVP of Customer Care is because the TS was not "harm" in this particular case. Sure there were contradictions among some CSRs, but at the end of the day, it seems as the issue will be resolved. Had the TS been "harmed" then absolutely I would have agree that a call to SVP of Customer Care is a must to get the matter resolved and money refunded or credited it that be the case


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But, management needs to know if CSRs are telling people to recycle receivers that recovery kits are sent for. If he had done what the CSR told him to do, he would have been harmed.

And there is still the possibility the recovery kit won't arrive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> But, management needs to know if CSRs are telling people to recycle receivers that recovery kits are sent for. If he had done what the CSR told him to do, he would have been harmed.
> 
> And there is still the possibility the recovery kit won't arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right, but as we know, this has been happening for quite some time, some one posted it happened to them 10 years ago!!! so one more email is not going to make a difference. the fact fact it shows the the kit is on the way, it looks like his case had a good "resolution"


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Right, but as we know, this has been happening for quite some time, some one posted it happened to them 10 years ago!!! so one more email is not going to make a difference. the fact fact it shows the the kit is on the way, it looks like his case had a good "resolution"


So you're saying because it's been happening for over 10 years that it shouldn't be brought to the attention of the what appears to be a new SVP? No harm no foul is a ridiculous way to run a business IMO. Just sayin


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

So you are suggesting that rather than take a preemptive measure (because we certainly wouldn't want to bother customer care), he should wait until his account gets unexpectedly hit for $300 plus (that's real money, that is a car payment or a months worth of groceries) and then try and fight to get the money back?

No thanks. The process is broken and has been for some time. I had to return an HR20-700 many months ago. Others, had been told not to return them. Wasn't that big of a deal to go through the hassle, but it is indicative of how long this process has been broken.



peds48 said:


> The reason IMO I don't think this warrants the use of SVP of Customer Care is because the TS was not "harm" in this particular case. Sure there were contradictions among some CSRs, but at the end of the day, it seems as the issue will be resolved. Had the TS been "harmed" then absolutely I would have agree that a call to SVP of Customer Care is a must to get the matter resolved and money refunded or credited it that be the case


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

The email he got saying his recovery kit is on the way just means his envelope to return his access card is on the way it doesn't mean he needs to return the receiver. HR21s are not being recovered just like the CSR told him already.

Now since HE called back after the 1st kit they may be sending another kit as well just to get him to stop calling about it after he was already told not to send it back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> And yet, a few months ago, the status of my HR21 was switched from LEASED to OWN.
> 
> As I stated, there is no solid data coming down from whoever makes the decision on which equipment is being remove from inventory. When you get two different answers from higher up, don't expect your average worker to have the correct info.


Really makes you wonder how they manage to stay in business, doesn't it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> This is a really ugly side of DirecTV that they haven't done a darn thing to fix. They got me 12 years ago on an HR10-250 (the TiVO unit). Charged me $999 for the replacement that "I didn't send" (thankfully I had the FedEx receipt from when I dropped it off). Even then, they refused to give me back my money - instead they credited it to my account because "their system couldn't process refunds".
> 
> I tried for weeks, but gave up. Didn't want to switch because I didn't want to go with Comcast.
> 
> If they pulled that baloney today with me, I'd be gone the next day.


Really, when you think about it, nothing's changed in years. Still the same issues we had when I first got D* back in 2002. Makes me think it'll never change.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> The reason IMO I don't think this warrants the use of SVP of Customer Care is because the TS was not "harm" in this particular case. Sure there were contradictions among some CSRs, but at the end of the day, it seems as the issue will be resolved. Had the TS been "harmed" then absolutely I would have agree that a call to SVP of Customer Care is a must to get the matter resolved and money refunded or credited it that be the case


Agreed. No harm done, just the usual BS from people not properly trained. After all this time we should be used to it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lgb0250 said:


> So you're saying because it's been happening for over 10 years that it shouldn't be brought to the attention of the what appears to be a new SVP? No harm no foul is a ridiculous way to run a business IMO. Just sayin


We've been banging our head against walls about the CSRs for years. Obviously, nothing is gonna change.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Really makes you wonder how they manage to stay in business, doesn't it?
> 
> Rich


Ever since I seen that DirecTV exec on that hidden boss show and saw how they handle returned STBs, I realized DirecTV has no standard procedure. They seem to rely completely on Access Cards.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

peds48 said:


> The reason IMO I don't think this warrants the use of SVP of Customer Care is because the TS was not "harm" in this particular case. Sure there were contradictions among some CSRs, but at the end of the day, it seems as the issue will be resolved. Had the TS been "harmed" then absolutely I would have agree that a call to SVP of Customer Care is a must to get the matter resolved and money refunded or credited it that be the case


Not harmed financially, perhaps, but the TS was put through the ringer nonetheless.

Having been the victim of a supposedly unreturned DVR many years ago, I am amazed that this sort of crap is still going on with DirecTV. It took several months to get a $499 (or thereabouts) charge taken off my bill.

I switched to FiOS over two years ago and haven't seen a reason to switch back since.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

It may still go on because the "mistake" inures to Directv's benefit. The same thing went on for years with the "system issue" where replacement DVRs (for failing equipment) incorrectly reset the two-year agreement.



billsharpe said:


> Not harmed financially, perhaps, but the TS was put through the ringer nonetheless.
> 
> Having been the victim of a supposedly unreturned DVR many years ago, I am amazed that this sort of crap is still going on with DirecTV. It took several months to get a $499 (or thereabouts) charge taken off my bill.
> 
> I switched to FiOS over two years ago and haven't seen a reason to switch back since.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lgb0250 said:


> So you're saying because it's been happening for over 10 years that it shouldn't be brought to the attention of the what appears to be a new SVP? No harm no foul is a ridiculous way to run a business IMO. Just sayin


Yep, that is what I am saying. If you want to be added to the "pile" then by all means, sent that email, but don't be expecting more than a "script" email back


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> We've been banging our head against walls about the CSRs for years. Obviously, nothing is gonna change.
> 
> Rich


Right on!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yep, that is what I am saying. If you want to be added to the "pile" then by all means, sent that email, but don't be expecting more than a "script" email back


Everytime I've email Ellen's office, I received a personal phone call from "the office of the president" and at least weekly update phone calls until the issue was resolved.

Also note that according to DirecTV's web site, there is a new SVP of Customer Service. Maybe the new guy can fix it (but no, I'm not holding my breath waiting for that to happen).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Everytime I've email Ellen's office, I received a personal phone call from "the office of the president" and at least weekly update phone calls until the issue was resolved.
> 
> Also note that according to DirecTV's web site, there is a new SVP of Customer Service. Maybe the new guy can fix it (but no, I'm not holding my breath waiting for that to happen).


See, even you know better. As I said, at least on this issue, is adding to the "pile"


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Ever since I seen that DirecTV exec on that hidden boss show and saw how they handle returned STBs, I realized DirecTV has no standard procedure. They seem to rely completely on Access Cards.


Almost seems as if they're trying to get as much money out of the business before a different delivery system comes out, something like Aereo or streaming sports.

The impression I get of their business is that they're kinda making it up as they go along. Which, in such a non-regulated industry seems to work pretty well.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Not harmed financially, perhaps, but the TS was put through the ringer nonetheless.
> 
> Having been the victim of a supposedly unreturned DVR many years ago, I am amazed that this sort of crap is still going on with DirecTV. It took several months to get a $499 (or thereabouts) charge taken off my bill.
> 
> I switched to FiOS over two years ago and haven't seen a reason to switch back since.


I am absolutely amazed at how many (how many, I dunno, but it's been a lot) HRs I've returned and never had a problem. I've also never had a problem with my billing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Everytime I've email Ellen's office, I received a personal phone call from "the office of the president" and at least weekly update phone calls until the issue was resolved.
> 
> Also note that according to DirecTV's web site, there is a new SVP of Customer Service. Maybe the new guy can fix it (but no, I'm not holding my breath waiting for that to happen).


Better the devil you know than the devil you don't. I will not get my hopes up.

Rich


----------



## sharonmu (Oct 3, 2013)

I hope this is a okay reply. When i was with directv. I would always go to the department. Cancel my service. And the CSM would always fix my problem. I don't know what department that is. But its worth a try. I can say this. I miss directv. Way much better then dish. I'm counting the months til i can leave dish. I hate it. Its the worse company going. I hope this helps. sharon


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> I am absolutely amazed at how many (how many, I dunno, but it's been a lot) HRs I've returned and never had a problem. I've also never had a problem with my billing.
> 
> Rich


My problem started with a defective DVR in my first three months of service. Tech replaced the DVR and took the old box with him. Apparently the box didn't get into DirecTV's system soon enough, resulting in the $499 charge. I could have coped with that if DirecTV had fixed my billing immediately. They didn't. It took a bunch of phone calls and three more months.

I am absolutely amazed that you never had a billing problem, although except for this fiasco neither have I. :biggrin:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I am absolutely amazed at how many (how many, I dunno, but it's been a lot) HRs I've returned and never had a problem. I've also never had a problem with my billing.
> 
> Rich


Because while the system isn't great, it works for most people 99% of the time and therefore they haven't bothered to change it.. That'd be my guess...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Because while the system isn't great, it works for most people 99% of the time and therefore they haven't bothered to change it.. That'd be my guess...


When my HR23 died I was waiting for a return kit.
What I did not realize is that it was in the red plastic envelope attached to the box the replacement HR24 came in and told me to put the old receiver in the box and attach this new label over the old one. It was one day before it was supposed to have already been to them. I called and explained this, took it to the post office and mailed it per instructions on the pre addressed, pre paid instructions.
2 weeks later I received a box and a return label for sending back the old receiver. I called and asked them if they showed that my HR23 had shown up in their system and they told me It had and that I did not have anything outstanding. I still have the second box with the label on it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> My problem started with a defective DVR in my first three months of service. Tech replaced the DVR and took the old box with him. Apparently the box didn't get into DirecTV's system soon enough, resulting in the $499 charge. I could have coped with that if DirecTV had fixed my billing immediately. They didn't. It took a bunch of phone calls and three more months.
> 
> _*I am absolutely amazed that you never had a billing problem, although except for this fiasco neither have I.*_ :biggrin:


I don't understand how so many things about D* are screwed up, making me think the whole business is in a state of chaos, but the DVRs always get to where they're supposed to go and the bill is correct each month. And they treat me well. I haven't had a complaint about anything for over a year now. The only thing I've called about was getting on the D* website. That was really screwed up. Took 2 calls to get it straightened out.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

You guys wanna talk to some really poor CSRs? Call 1-800-FLOWERS for a Valentine's day bouquet. I tried to order a bouquet for the wife yesterday and the first CSR couldn't get my name spelled right. Sounded like she was in Borneo. Tried again and got a person who couldn't find my wife's work address on Google. Told her how to do it and she still couldn't get it right. Gave up and called a florist in the town near my wife's office and had no problems. Cost me twice as much, but by that time I would have paid anything to end the ordeal.

Put simply, D*'s CSRs don't deserve to be listed with people like I ran into yesterday, there are far worse CSRs out there. 

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> You guys wanna talk to some really poor CSRs?


Don't get me started :lol:

DirecTV has CSRs in the tens of thousands all over North America and in the Philippines, that I know of.
I imagine trying to get them all on the same page would be like herding cats.

I've had some good ones and some that weren't, but this hasn't been any different than dealing with CSRs for any other company "these days".

There used to be a few companies that I would call the "gold standard" for customer support, but even these have become frustrating to deal with in the last few years.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Don't get me started :lol:
> 
> DirecTV has CSRs in the tens of thousands all over North America and in the Philippines, that I know of.
> I imagine trying to get them all on the same page would be like herding cats.
> ...


It's getting worse, too. If you can't order flowers...

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> It's getting worse, too. If you can't order flowers...
> 
> Rich


First I need to say being a CSR isn't something I'd like to do.
Anyone who's had to deal with customers knows for the most part they're idiots.

With that said, these days it's the customer who has to know how to deal with CSRs, and sometimes no matter how good your "people skills" are, you just have to bail and try another call.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought a $20 programmable Honeywell thermostat from Amazon. I had a couple questions during installation and called the 800 number given on the first page of instructions. Hold time was less than 30 seconds and representative answered my questions and solved my problem (I had installed batteries backwards) in about a minute.

Now that's real service!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> First I need to say being a CSR isn't something I'd like to do.
> Anyone who's had to deal with customers knows for the most part they're idiots.
> 
> With that said, these days it's the customer who has to know how to deal with CSRs, and sometimes no matter how good your "people skills" are, you just have to bail and try another call.





billsharpe said:


> I bought a $20 programmable Honeywell thermostat from Amazon. I had a couple questions during installation and called the 800 number given on the first page of instructions. Hold time was less than 30 seconds and representative answered my questions and solved my problem (I had installed batteries backwards) in about a minute.
> 
> Now that's real service!


Do I need so say more???? !rolling


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

Rich said:


> I don't understand how so many things about D* are screwed up, making me think the whole business is in a state of chaos, but the DVRs always get to where they're supposed to go and the bill is correct each month. And they treat me well. I haven't had a complaint about anything for over a year now. The only thing I've called about was getting on the D* website. That was really screwed up. Took 2 calls to get it straightened out.
> 
> Rich


OT but what issues we you having with the website? I haven't been able to use the full/desktop site for a few weeks. When I log in it seems to take my credentials, but then I just get a blank screen. Happens on multiple computers with different browsers. Was your issue similar and how much of a hassle was it to fix? The mobile site works fine.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

flaktastic said:


> OT but what issues we you having with the website? I haven't been able to use the full/desktop site for a few weeks. When I log in it seems to take my credentials, but then I just get a blank screen. Happens on multiple computers with different browsers. Was your issue similar and how much of a hassle was it to fix? The mobile site works fine.


My password wouldn't work. Seems like a simple problem, but it took me two calls to clear up the issue. All because my son wanted to use HBO GO.

Rich


----------



## GregZ (May 27, 2008)

Just as an update, My recovery kit arrived today. It was a box to return the receiver not
just an envelope for the card. My concern now is that I returned the card separately three
weeks ago and now I will be returning the receiver without a card.
I do plan on emailing customer service to tell them my story.
I am always very polite when I contact anyone. Calling them stupid and
dummies was just for this thread. It was very therapeutic.
I was more upset that the CSR insisted that my hard drive errors were
caused by a weak satellite signal than this recovery kit deal.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have a copy of the tracking number for the card?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Do I need so say more???? !rolling


Stop laughing! The directions on the inside of the thermostat for installing the batteries were wrong, but at least the agent knew that immediately.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> Stop laughing! The directions on the inside of the thermostat for installing the batteries were wrong, but at least the agent knew that immediately.


I never follow or see the diagrams for batteries. All I know is that the spring goes towards the flat side of the battery. Sorry I can help but laugh....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:
 

> I never follow or see the diagrams for batteries. All I know is that the spring goes towards the flat side of the battery. Sorry I can help but laugh....


Not all battery compartments have springs. Your amusement is unbecoming.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Not all battery compartments have springs. Your amusement is unbecoming.


they might not all have springs, but they always have some king of retractable thingy-ma-baba. and of course the "laughter" or amusement is just a joke....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GregZ said:


> Just as an update, My recovery kit arrived today. It was a box to return the receiver not
> just an envelope for the card. My concern now is that I returned the card separately three
> weeks ago and now I will be returning the receiver without a card.
> I do plan on emailing customer service to tell them my story.
> ...


Nothing some of us enjoy more than a well written vent. Yours was very enjoyable.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Not all battery compartments have springs. Your amusement is unbecoming.


Every time I get something such as you describe I can't help but think, "How cheap can these people be?".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Stop laughing! The directions on the inside of the thermostat for installing the batteries were wrong, but at least the agent knew that immediately.


We got an eviction notice from a NYC law firm a week ago. Really upset my wife, so I called the law firm and was told they were hacked. Things happen. I'd hope in the case of the thermostats that they were shipped and then they found out the instructions were wrong.

I gotta admit my hopes soared when she showed me the eviction email. I could just imagine suing whoever was responsible for that. That would have been one of those court cases that you just couldn't lose. I'm not litigious, but that would have been too good to pass up.

As I was writing this, Rachael called. Stuff (I don't really mean "stuff") happens.

Rich


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

They send eviction notices via email? Are you sure it wasn't a standard spam email like, "please click this link and enter your SS number and credit card info in order to avoid eviction"? lol


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I called to check the status of my return kit for a HR21-200. They had no record of it being sent but now told me I only needed to return the access card. This is different then what I was told last week. Anyway we will see if I get an envelope. They said to recycle the HR21.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

peds48 said:


> they might not all have springs, but they always have some king of retractable thingy-ma-baba. and of course the "laughter" or amusement is just a joke....


I will admit to some stupidity on my part about the battery installation. Give me a break, though. I'm 83 and counting... I did manage to replace my FiOS ONT battery backup; that required lying on the floor to do the job. Getting up afterwards was the toughest part.

My point was to mention the excellent service I got from Honeywell's CSR for a $20 purchase.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> I will admit to some stupidity on my part about the battery installation. Give me a break, though. I'm 83 and counting... I did manage to replace my FiOS ONT battery backup; that required lying on the floor to do the job. Getting up afterwards was the toughest part.
> 
> My point was to mention the excellent service I got from Honeywell's CSR for a $20 purchase.


you sure are a very enjoyable individual....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

About two or three weeks ago, D* replaced an HR20-700, an HR21-100 and an HR20-100. They didn't want any of them back and told me to let the installer take them away. They didn't ask for access cards or anything. They told me on the phone they didn't want any of my 3 units back (I think I owned one of them). I checked my bill and haven't seen any charges ....yet. Hopefully there won't be any. I do very much like the HR44-700 and the two HR24-200s we got.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

peds48 said:


> you sure are a very enjoyable individual....


Happy to brighten your day. My wife will appreciate your comment (I think).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

swyman18 said:


> They send eviction notices via email? Are you sure it wasn't a standard spam email like, "please click this link and enter your SS number and credit card info in order to avoid eviction"? lol


It was from a legit law firm in NYC. I called them. They were aware that they had been hacked.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Phil T said:


> I called to check the status of my return kit for a HR21-200. They had no record of it being sent but now told me I only needed to return the access card. This is different then what I was told last week. Anyway we will see if I get an envelope. They said to recycle the HR21.


I'd hold onto it and give it to an installer the next time one came to my home. They'll give you a pink slip and you can write the info that is pertinent on that HR and have the installer sign it.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> I'd hold onto it and give it to an installer the next time one came to my home.  They'll give you a pink slip and you can write the info that is pertinent on that HR and have the installer sign it.
> 
> Rich


Nope, no such thing is given. DirecTV techs are paperless.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I will hold on to it for awhile to make sure no charges show up on the bill.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Nope, no such thing is given. DirecTV techs are paperless.


My contractor gives me a work sheet to sign every time I get a visit. I keep the pink copy. If you doubt me call Multi-Band and ask them. I have them write down the RID and Serial number of every HR they take with them along with the access card number. The number for their supervisor is...I'll send you a PM.

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Nope, no such thing is given. DirecTV techs are paperless.


I got absolutely nothing from the installer for my 3 boxes. After he left, I thought about that, but as I look at my bill, I don't see any issues so far. Again, mine were HR20-700, HR21-100, HR20-100. I still have my original H21-200 in the upstairs bedroom and it works just fine.

He took the boxes voluntarily (saving me the problem of disposing of them). If he hadn't, my wife would have insisted, as she noticed I still have some D* boxes in the basement from an install over 10 years ago. :hurah:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hasan said:


> I got absolutely nothing from the installer for my 3 boxes.


Yup, he should of at least made you sign on his handheld, aka "brick" unless he one of the luck few who is on the test market for the tab 2 from Samsung


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yup, he should of at least made you sign on his handheld, aka "brick" unless he one of the luck few who is on the test market for the tab 2 from Samsung


Did you make the phone call?

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Yup, he should of at least made you sign on his handheld, aka "brick" unless he one of the luck few who is on the test market for the tab 2 from Samsung


Yes, although I didn't pay much attention to the device. I think it was smaller and boxier than a tablet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hasan said:


> Yes, although I didn't pay much attention to the device. I think it was smaller and boxier than a tablet.


did it look like this?


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wondering, What happeneds to the recievers that the tech's collect that are deemed "not recoverable" by directv? I have driven by the local Comcast building and often seen techs parked next to the dumpster chucking old boxes in. Does Directv have a Ecycle program or do they end up with the same fate as Comcast gives them?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> did it look like a brick?


I laughed out loud, and my wife gave me a very strange look!....and no...it was black and smaller. :rotfl:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Old_School said:


> Just wondering, What happeneds to the recievers that the tech's collect that are deemed "not recoverable" by directv? I have driven by the local Comcast building and often seen techs parked next to the dumpster chucking old boxes in. Does Directv have a Ecycle program or do they end up with the same fate as Comcast gives them?


They go back to DirecTV, what happens after that, IDK


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hasan said:


> I laughed out loud, and my wife gave me a very strange look!....and no...it was black and smaller. :rotfl:


ahhhh, it was brick V2.0....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Old_School said:


> Just wondering, What happeneds to the recievers that the tech's collect that are deemed "not recoverable" by directv? I have driven by the local Comcast building and often seen techs parked next to the dumpster chucking old boxes in. Does Directv have a Ecycle program or do they end up with the same fate as Comcast gives them?


Being a big business that thinks bottom line first, DirecTV boxes are probably shipped off to that huge China dump.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> They go back to DirecTV, what happens after that, IDK


I would guess that DirecTV collects them in the warehouse until they have enough to fill a semi or two and then sends them to an e-cycler. While a dollar or so per receiver doesn't seem like much to us, when you can get a semi trailer full or a few hundred or thousand of them and send them all in at once it probably ends up making DirecTV a little bit.

If they weren't doing something like this it would make no sense for them to pay to have those receivers collected and shipped back to them by the installers/techs.

However, the amount they get per receiver must be low enough that it doesn't make sense for them to ship return packages out to customers to have them return the boxes to DirecTV.

For example say they get $1 each per receiver from the e-cycler. It would cost DirecTV $10 to ship you a box and have you return the receiver to them, so it would end up costing DirecTV $9 to e-cycle that receiver. That doesn't make sense so they just tell the customer to e-cycle it themselves. But, if a tech is already at the house they have the tech take it back to the techs warehouse. Then it gets put on a pallet and the next time that techs warehouse gets a delivery of new/refurbed receivers that pallet gets put back on the truck after it is loaded and the old receivers get taken back to DirecTVs warehouse. The truck was already going back there anyway so it costs DirecTV nothing to get this old receiver back to their warehouse. Now they save up a bunch of them and send them to an e-cycler. Say it costs them $0.10 a piece to ship them to an e-cycler, DirecTV just made $0.90 by e-cycling that receiver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> ahhhh, it was brick V2.0....


You still didn't answer my question.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Beerstalker said:


> I would guess that DirecTV collects them in the warehouse until they have enough to fill a semi or two and then sends them to an e-cycler. While a dollar or so per receiver doesn't seem like much to us, when you can get a semi trailer full or a few hundred or thousand of them and send them all in at once it probably ends up making DirecTV a little bit.
> 
> If they weren't doing something like this it would make no sense for them to pay to have those receivers collected and shipped back to them by the installers/techs.
> 
> ...


I have been out of the business for 4 years but I always had to pay e-cyclers to take electronics. They never payed me unless it was a late model of something they could resell. Most of the time is was free haul away unless it was CRT's, and you would have to pay for those.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Those are most likely just the small local places that don't do the actual recycling, they just collect the stuff and then sell it to the actual recyclers. They know you can't just throw stuff away anymore so you have to get rid of it somehow. They charge you to take it, then collect it until they have a bunch and then sell it to the actual recycling places. The ones that do the actual recycling usually will pay for the stuff. That why now some places like Best Buy, etc will collect stuff for ecycling for free, they collect it all and then sell it.

The same thing used to happen with used motor oil. Places used to charge you to bring your used motor oil to them, then they would turn around and sell it to the oil recycling companies and make money both ways. Eventually the government figured out a lot of people just started dumping their oil down the drain, on the ground, or hiding it in the garbage so they ended up passing laws that force places like that to accept your used oil for free (some still limit how much they will take, like Walmart I believe is 5 gallons per month per person). So now those companies only get to make money from the oil recyclers and not from us too (poor guys).


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

directv.com/recycle

You provide the box, Directv pays for the shipping. Goes to Texas. Obviously I have no clue what happens to it from there...

I don't understand why this isn't coordinated with their "non-returnable" receivers, so non-returnable receivers get shipped a box and a shipping label to send it to the recycler. But hey, I'm happy that they don't do that, since it means there is an endless stream of H20-100s being sold on Ebay for next to nothing


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> directv.com/recycle
> 
> You provide the box, Directv pays for the shipping. Goes to Texas. Obviously I have no clue what happens to it from there...
> 
> I don't understand why this isn't coordinated with their "non-returnable" receivers, so non-returnable receivers get shipped a box and a shipping label to send it to the recycler. But hey, I'm happy that they don't do that, since it means there is an endless stream of H20-100s being sold on Ebay for next to nothing


Well, good luck to those who buy them and find they have..... a box that does nada.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> Well, good luck to those who buy them and find they have..... a box that does nada.


The fact they're useless (except as parts) to residential customers keeps the prices down for me


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> You still didn't answer my question.


No, I have no interest in finding out what I already know... :righton:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Well, good luck to those who buy them and find they have..... a box that does nada.


Another DVR that should have never been made, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> No, I have no interest in finding out what I already know... :righton:


I will say this, I haven't had a service call in over two years. But the last time I gave an installer an HR to be returned I got a pink slip with Multi-Band's heading on it and all the info on the HR that I was returning. I just called my favorite Tech and he said they're using the brick now. They (or you) still wouldn't get out of my house with an HR without filling out some documentation so that I'd have proof that the HR was indeed returned.

I would certainly recommend this approach to anyone handing an installer an HR. I wouldn't trust that brick for anything.

For those of you that are wondering what this is all about, I PM'd Peds with the phone number of the supervisor of our local contractor for D*. He didn't call, so I did. I have no problem saying I'm wrong.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Have to agree with Rich.

ALWAYS get a [ signed] reciept with serial numbers on it.

Too many stories about the company looking for it after the fact.
Even if they don't, follow the rule below.

It's called ACYA. [ Always cover your a**] :righton:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> For those of you that are wondering what this is all about, I PM'd Peds with the phone number of the supervisor of our local contractor for D*. He didn't call, so I did. I have no problem saying I'm wrong.
> 
> Rich


Nice of you to accept the facts. Of course, I can sign a napkin with whatever you want, but how much weight that napkin will hold if ever needed, IDK... The point is that there is no PINK slip given out anymore


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Nice of you to accept the facts. Of course, I can sign a napkin with whatever you want, but how much weight that napkin will hold if ever needed, IDK... The point is that there is no PINK slip given out anymore


Gonna beat that to death?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> Gonna beat that to death?


I was done, you brought it up again. see post #81


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I was done, you brought it up again. see post #81


That's enough, bye.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> They (or you) still wouldn't get out of my house with an HR without filling out some documentation so that I'd have proof that the HR was indeed returned.


I wouldn't go that far (the "or you" part). At the time that peds took my three HR's (while replacing them with a Genie and two HR24's). I had his phone number and knew how to find him here if it turned out that there was any confusion about the return of the old HR's.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Receivers are bing replaced every day and techs are removing and taking receivers with them all the time. all of this without a hitch. Not sure what is the paranoia here.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Receivers are bing replaced every day and techs are removing and taking receivers with them all the time. all of this without a hitch. Not sure what is the paranoia here.


Maybe it has something to do with the numerous reports of improper accounting, customers being charged for units that were already returned, contracts improperly extended, etc.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

eandras said:


> I did a protection plan upgrade in July. My upgrade included 1 HD DVR and 4 HD receivers. The order was placed on on June 28 with an install of July 5th. I received by FEDEX 2 HD DVR, 8 VD receivers. I figured I would wait till the install thinking the installer would use 1 set and I could have the installer take the other set with a receipt given to me. Installer comes and brings another set of receivers and begins install. He informs me his work order says to bring equipment. Ok I will make arrangements to have receivers returned. After everything is installed I call DTV to return receivers. CSR takes information and says they will send labels. 2 weeks later no labels. Called again and CSR says same thing. 3 times I had to call. I only got labels to return 1 set of receivers. Now on 2/1/2014 I have a set of receivers still here. I guess they don't want them. I think I will now try to activate some of the receivers for the oldest ones.
> 
> Ed


Perfect opportunity to get more HD-DVR's vs. HD receivers activated. Since you were already reupping for another 2 years anyway.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the numerous reports of improper accounting, customers being charged for units that were already returned, contracts improperly extended, etc.


"numerous" reports. How many? remember that judging by this site is bias. the millions of folks that every goes OK, never come here to report anything.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> "numerous" reports. How many? remember that judging by this site is bias. the millions of folks that every goes OK, never come here to report anything


I've read dozens of reports over the years. It doesn't matter how many people don't report, it matters how many do. Are you denying that many people have had credit cards wrongly charged or contracts improperly extended?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

studechip said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the *numerous reports of improper accounting*, customers being charged for units that were already returned, contracts improperly extended, etc.


Have never ever heard of one of these returns taken by a tech being reported as not being returned.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> I've read dozens of reports over the years. It doesn't matter how many people don't report, it matters how many do. Are you denying that many people have had credit cards wrongly charged or contracts improperly extended?


"dozens" is "good enough" out 20 million customers . that would be like 00001% or something close it.

Mistakes are made, but as long as those are the exception and not the rule, we are doing excellent!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> "dozens" is "good enough" out 20 million customers . that would be like 00001% or something close it.
> 
> Mistakes are made, but as long as those are the exception and not the rule, we are doing excellent!


Dozens is what I have heard about, I'm sure there are more. Don't those matter? How big of you to discount errors made by Directv when they are in their favor. I guess working for them has clouded your judgement.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Dozens is what I have heard about, I'm sure there are more. Don't those matter? How big of you to discount errors made by Directv when they are in their favor. I guess working for them has clouded your judgement.


of course they are more, the key is that those are the exceptions and not the rule. as long as those can be figured out, we are in good shape. I am assuming that you have never, never been done wrong by a company?. Good for you!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Receivers are bing replaced every day and techs are removing and taking receivers with them all the time. all of this without a hitch. Not sure what is the paranoia here.


From what I've read, the trouble seems to be with the "we don't want that receiver back" scenario, not with the receivers that are taken by the installers or shipped back with a return kit. It sounds like it is a pretty safe bet they don't want H20/HR20 back anymore, but sometimes people get told they don't want say HR22 or HR23 back and then the customer has a non-return fee added to the bill a month or two later. If the customer had disposed of it they'd be out of luck, with a ridiculous fee owed for a fully depreciated receiver.

They could easily fix that problem by sending a return kit for every receiver, and just have the address on the return kit send those they don't want to their recycling address in Texas.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> From what I've read, the trouble seems to be with the "we don't want that receiver back" scenario, not with the receivers that are taken by the installers or shipped back with a return kit. It sounds like it is a pretty safe bet they don't want H20/HR20 back anymore, but sometimes people get told they don't want say HR22 or HR23 back and then the customer has a non-return fee added to the bill a month or two later. If the customer had disposed of it they'd be out of luck, with a ridiculous fee owed for a fully depreciated receiver.
> 
> They could easily fix that problem by sending a return kit for every receiver, and just have the address on the return kit send those they don't want to their recycling address in Texas.


you have my friend, hit the nail on the head, Exelente!!!! which has been my point on this thread. Which apparently Mr. Rich and studechip would make the installer sign over their houses and cars on the "pink" slip for the "just incase"


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

In my 16 years of service/upgrades/returning equipment both via mail and installers, I've only had one problem.

That was with a 2-day old R16 I returned via UPS and then two months later I was billed for 'non-return'. I had the tracking number, but the first CSR I talked to couldn't check that. Her supervisor said they had never received it back even though I had the tracking number and the date of return. I ended up sending an email to Ellen's office and they got it solved.

I'm not paranoid, but every month I reconcile my bank statements. I've never found an error by the banks, but with some merchants I've dealt with made mistakes.

And while DirecTV isn't perfect with regards to customer service, they almost 'walk on water' when compared to a few other companies I've dealt with (that is why I no longer have AT&T for phone, internet or cell).


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> you have my friend, hit the nail on the head, Exelente!!!! which has been my point on this thread. Which apparently Mr. Rich and studechip would make the installer sign over their houses and cars on the "pink" slip for the "just incase"


Pure hyperbole on your part. No wonder your credibility is so low. My post clearly gives the installer as one part of the issue, and incorrectly charged credit cards and wrongly extended contracts as part, too. Don't you get tired of defending Directv? Are you related to hoosier205?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Pure hyperbole on your part. No wonder your credibility is so low. My post clearly gives the installer as one part of the issue, and incorrectly charged credit cards and wrongly extended contracts as part, too. Don't you get tired of defending Directv? Are you related to hoosier205?


Where? with you? can careless... as the other have mentioned, the issue is not with the installers. you did not answered my question... still waiting.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Where? with you? can careless... as the other have mentioned, the issue is not with the installers. you did not answered my question... still waiting.


What question?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ahhhh, never mind...


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> ahhhh, never mind...


Really, what question?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

studechip said:


> Really, what question?


Still waiting.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Receivers are bing replaced every day and techs are removing and taking receivers with them all the time. all of this without a hitch. Not sure what is the paranoia here.


No, there are definitely some hitches. I was a victim a few years ago. :nono2:


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Still waiting.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Have never ever heard of one of these returns taken by a tech being reported as not being returned.


I haven't either, but I still want some kind of documentation. When you get a replacement by mail you get documentation to prove that you sent the unit back. I've never had a problem either way, but if it could happen, I'd just like to be covered.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> No, there are definitely some hitches. I was a victim a few years ago. :nono2:


Since a "few years ago" DirecTV has automated the system by using electronic devices instead of just paper. saves a lot of confusion. and things have gotten better since then.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Still waiting.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Still waiting.


 :nono2:


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> :nono2:


So why won't you tell me what question it is that you think I am avoiding?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

studechip said:


> So why won't you tell me what question it is that you think I am avoiding?


He only highlighted one question when he quoted your original post. So, maybe that one. Ya think? Maybe your lack of comprehension is why he apparently doesn't care about your opinion.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Bill Broderick said:


> He only highlighted one question when he quoted your original post. So, maybe that one. Ya think? Maybe your lack of comprehension is why he apparently doesn't care about your opinion.


Perhaps it's none of your business.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> He only highlighted one question when he quoted your original post. So, maybe that one. Ya think? Maybe your lack of comprehension is why he apparently doesn't care about your opinion.


Right on Bill!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> So why won't you tell me what question it is that you think I am avoiding?


Since you insist and apparently not going away, see post #104


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> of course they are more, the key is that those are the exceptions and not the rule. as long as those can be figured out, we are in good shape. * I am assuming that you have never, never been done wrong by a company?*. Good for you!





peds48 said:


> Since you insist and apparently not going away, see post #104


Are you referring to what I bolded? Do you realize that simply putting a question mark at the end of a sentence doesn't make it a question? If you meant it as a question, then yes I have been. Directv wrongly extended my contract when they shouldn't have.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Are you referring to what I bolded? Do you realize that simply putting a question mark at the end of a sentence doesn't make it a question? If you meant it as a question, then yes I have been. Directv wrongly extended my contract when they shouldn't have.


So what makes a question a question? see what I did there? and here? OMG keep doing it... I am done with you here.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

My point, that you obviously missed, is that I had no idea you were asking a question. If you don't know what a question is, I can't help you. Like I said, simply putting a question mark at the end of a sentence doesn't make it a question.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> My point, that you obviously missed, is that I had no idea you were asking a question. If you don't know what a question is, I can't help you. Like I said, simply putting a question mark at the end of a sentence doesn't make it a question.


I am not going to debate this with you. can we lay this to rest?

:backtotop


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Rich said:


> I don't understand how so many things about D* are screwed up, making me think the whole business is in a state of chaos, but the DVRs always get to where they're supposed to go and the bill is correct each month. And they treat me well. I haven't had a complaint about anything for over a year now. The only thing I've called about was getting on the D* website. That was really screwed up. Took 2 calls to get it straightened out.
> 
> Rich


I had an interesting glitch with DTV about returning receivers several years ago.

I had problems with a R15 and put in for a service call for a tech to take a look at it. Tech said it was shot and replaced it with a R22, the only thing he had on the truck at the time, and took the R15.

For some reason I received a R16 by FEDX several days later. I contacted DTV and asked them why the R16? The CSR said oops and told me they would send a return sticker for the R16. Much to my amazement several days later I received another delivery from FEDX. Wondering why they sent me a recovery kit for the wayward R16 I opened it to to find another R16.

I called DTV again and informed the CSR of the issue. After several minutes of that can't happen and a transfer to the next tier of CSR's the problem was discovered. With the receipt of two return stickers, $10 for 12 months off my bill and she waived the service call fee for my trouble the issue was resolved. My next bill was quite confusing with the all charges and credits but it was correct.

All this was accomplished with patience and several good laughs by everyone involved.

Stuff happens.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

studechip said:


> Like I said, simply putting a question mark at the end of a sentence doesn't make it a question.


Speaking strictly as a grammarian, can you please give some examples where this holds true?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Only in sarcasm and rhetorical questions that I can think of.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Speaking strictly as a grammarian, can you please give some examples where this holds true?


"No?." "No!" and "No." can mean three different things.

Punctuation can make a big difference in meaning, too. Consider these two sentences:

John said Priscilla was a thief.

John, said Priscilla, was a thief.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> "No?." "No!" and "No." can mean three different things.
> 
> Punctuation can make a big difference in meaning, too. Consider these two sentences:
> 
> ...


That was Laxguy's point. He was asking in what scenario would putting a question mark at the end of a sentence not turn that sentence into a question.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

When I first read the question in question, I didn't answer it because I thought it was rhetorical. It still seems like a rhetorical question to me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

studechip said:


> When I first read the question in question, I didn't answer it because I thought it was rhetorical. It still seems like a rhetorical question to me.


No; I ask in all earnestness: What sentences or phrases that have a question mark at the end aren't questions?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Uh by definition rhetorical questions aren't expected To be answered And therefore aren't really questions.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Is that what happened!!!?
Is that what happened (sarcasm)


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

acostapimps said:


> Is that what happened!!!?
> Is that what happened (sarcasm)


Yes, that is what really happened.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

wow.......


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> No; I ask in all earnestness: What sentences or phrases that have a question mark at the end aren't questions?


Why wouldn't a rhetorical question have a question mark? Am I missing something? How could it be a rhetorical _*question*_ without the question mark?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Uh by definition rhetorical questions aren't expected To be answered And therefore aren't really questions.


True, but...oh, I'll let _*Laxguy*_ answer this.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

242424 said:


> wow.......


Amazing the things we can find to argue about, isn't it?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Studechip-*


Laxguy said:


> No; I ask in all earnestness: What sentences or phrases that have a question mark at the end aren't questions?


Aren't all rhetorical questions properly finished with a question mark?

Studechip-

Are you able and willing to answer the question?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> Why wouldn't a rhetorical question have a question mark? Am I missing something? How could it be a rhetorical _*question*_ without the question mark?
> 
> Rich


I'm with you, Rich. 
But perhaps Studechip has something other than rhetorical questions in mind. Huh?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I'm with you, Rich.
> But perhaps Studechip has something other than rhetorical questions in mind. Huh?


I dunno, it's been a strange thread.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> I dunno, it's been a strange thread.
> 
> Rich


It's been a strange thread? I'll say.

I am still curious about questions that don't need a question mark, or was it question marks when there's no question?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> It's been a strange thread? I'll say.
> 
> I am still curious about questions that don't need a question mark, or was it question marks when there's no question?


Do you know the meaning of the word rhetorical? (that's a rhetorical question)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> It's been a strange thread? I'll say.
> 
> I am still curious about questions that don't need a question mark, or was it question marks when there's no question?


Yet another selfie? Getting hard to keep track of you.

Rich


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> It's been a strange thread? I'll say.
> 
> I am still curious about questions that don't need a question mark, or was it question marks when there's no question?


I said neither. By the way, I consulted with a friend of mine that is a college English professor. She said that indeed the post in question didn't display correct sentence structure and that is was rhetorical in nature.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It would be nice if you guys just let this one die now.
Thanks


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> It would be nice if you guys just let this one die now.
> Thanks


I'm kinda surprised a Moderator has not stopped it.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

As a reminder the name of this site is DBSTalk-Where the Digital Bit Stream starts. The thread title is "The Stupidity of DirecTV Customer Service". If the Grammar Police feel so strongly about spelling, punctuation, and the proper use of the English language start a thread and discuss it there. In the mean time this thread either needs to go back to topic or have a Amen put to it. :nono2:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> As a reminder the name of this site is DBSTalk-Where the Digital Bit Stream starts. The thread title is "The Stupidity of DirecTV Customer Service". If the Grammar Police feel so strongly about spelling, punctuation, and the proper use of the English language start a thread and discuss it there. In the mean time this thread either needs to go back to topic or have a Amen put to it. :nono2:


Amen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

